#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What makes a nation economically rich or poor?

## Bhavya

The words "rich" and "poor" are always used together- A poor person has very less wealth, income, goods or services than a "rich" person. I am wondering whether the same factors are being considered to calculate the nation's richness or not. 

Can you guys tell me what factors are considered by economists to identify a nation as rich or poor?

----------

